# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  التفاسير المتعلقة بالمباحث اللغوية والبلاغية وكيفية الانتفاع منها

## رشيد الكيلاني

وهي كالتالي :
-تفسير ابن حيان (654-745)
-تفسير البيضاوي (619ت)
-تفسير الزمخشري (467-538)
- تفسير ابي السعود (893-982)
والباحث ينظر الى هذه التفاسير باعتبارها مرجعا هاما واليك التفصيل :
اما تفسير الزمخشري فقد الفه بمكة بتوجيه من علماء عصره وسماه الكشاف عن حقائق  التنزيل وعيون الاقاويل من وجوه التاويل )وتكمن اهميته العلمية في بيان الاعجاز القراني وجمال اياته وسحر بلاغته وهو يفصل ذلك في كل اية تقريبا اما منهجه في التفسير فيتلخص فيما يلي :
1- يهتم بشرح الالفاظ وتحليل التركيب وبيان خصائصه البلاغية واستخراج صوره الجمالية .
2- يحاول الزمخشري ان ينصر مذهبه الاعتزالي في كل مناسبة تسنح له معتمدا على المعاني اللغوية وياول الايات خاصة فيما يتعلق بمعاني الاسماء والصفات في ضوء اصول المعتزلة التي يؤمن بها .
3- يتعرض الزمخشري للمسائل الفقهية التي تتعلق بالاية دون تفصيل على موجب مذهب الاحناف لكن دون تعصب يدفعه .
- اما تفسير ابن حيان المسمى بالبحر المحيط فيقع في ثمانية مجلدات فيهتم بالقضايا اللغوية كالنحو والصرف ونحوه ومنهجه في التفسير فيقوم على :
1- الاهتمام بمسائل اللغة وفروعها فهو بارع بها منذ صغره الى ان اصبح اماما بها لايشق له غبار .
2- على الرغم من افراطه في المسائل اللغوية الا انه لم يهمل الاحكام الفقهيه وما يتعلق باسباب النزول والناسخ والمنسوخ .
3- الاهتمام بعلم القراءات اهتمام بالغا مع التوجيه البديع حسب العلم واصوله .
ويجب على الباحث عند قراته لتلك التفاسير وغيرها ونحوها :
- معرفة تصنيف الكتاب ضمن انواع التفاسير .
- معرفة توجه المفسر ومدى التزامه بمنهج اهل السنة والجماعة في مسائل الاسماء والصفات .
-اهمية الاطلاع على كتاب المفسرون وايات الاسماء والصفات للمغراوي لتشخيص الاخطاء .
- السعي في القراءة من احدث نسخة مطبوعة محققة ان امكن من اجل الاستفادة منه من الجانب التحقيق العلمي .
- الاستفادة من اهل العلم من خلال طرح الاسئلة وعرض الاعمال العلمية من اجل الاستفادة من خبرتهم العلمية .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الأخ الكريم.
بارك الله فيك،
لم أتبين أسبابا ظاهرة لاقتصارك على هذه التفاسير المختارة.
فأظن أن من التفاسير المتعلقة بالمباحث البلاغية أيضًا: التحرير والتنوير لابن عاشور.
وأما المباحث اللغوية والاهتمام بالقراءات فلا تخلو منها أكثر كتب التفسير مثل:
تفسير ابن جرير.
تفسير البغوي.
تفسير القرطبي، وإن غلب عليه الفقه.
تفسير ابن عطية
تفسير الشوكاني
وغير ذلك.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الأخ الكريم.
تكرر منك كتابة "ابن حيان".
والصواب المشهور أنه:  أبو حيان.
مع أني قد أرد عنك هذه الملاحظة بأن اسمه: محمد بن يوسف بن علي بن حيان.
لكن من غير المشهور أن يطلق عليه: ابن حيان.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

اشكرك على الملاحظة القيمة والتفاسير المشار اليه هي نموذج فحسب وقد دار حديث حول تفسير الزمخشري والرازي بين الاحبة في المنتدى وذكر بعضهم انها فلسفة !!فاحببت التنويه فقط احسن الله اليك نتمنى ان تتحفنا بملاحظتك اخي القارئ.

----------


## سرمد طه

تحية الى الاخوة الكرام ، أود الاشارة إلى أمر مهم يكثر عند ذكر تفسير الكشاف للزمخشري : لا يمكن إنكار مذهب الزمخشري الاعتزالي ولكننا نظلم عالماً جليلاً كهذا بقولنا أنه غالباً ما كان ينصر مذهبه ااعتزالي في كل مناسبة وهذا الكلام ليس دقيقاً والمتصدي لدراسة هذا التفسير وأخذه كمادة تطبيق في دراسة علمية بحثية سيتبين له غير ذلك ، صحيح أنه كان يفعل ذلك ولكن ليس دائماً ثم أنَّه كان يدافع دفاعاً عظيماً عن الاسلام بمذهبه هذا نافياً بعض الصفات عن الله تبارك وتعالى - أرجو أن لا تفهموني خطأ فأنا من أهل السنة والجماعة وأعتز بمذهبي - تعظيماً وتبجيلاً ، كما أنَّ الفكر الاسلامي قد تقدم خطوات جبارة على يد هذا العالم الجليل رحمه الله وغفر له أو نسأل الله له ولنا ذلك ، وهو واسع الرحمة والمغفرة تبارك وتعالى .

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

جزاكم  الله  خيرا ،  قال تعالى : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ ۖ وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَىٰ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا ۚ اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَىٰ ۖ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ)
[سورة المائدة 8]

----------

